# New Owner help



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

First off hello to everyone, I'm a huge dog lover, always had them as a kid, and I regularly make the 100 mile trip to my parents to see their dogs 1 Springer and 2 Labs (and my parents of course) as I geniuniely miss them when I'm away.

Since moving out of my parents house 6 years ago I've never owned my own dog due to the fact that I work a lot, and I live in a city center apartment.

However, I've now been living with my girlfriend for the past year and we have decided to get a house out in the sticks (we move next month). We have talked about getting a dog a lot since we both want them but we (she) decided its wrong since we both work full time.

2 weeks ago my Auntie suddenly passed away leaving behind a 2 year old cockerpoo. My uncle has a business to run so cannot look after him and he doesnt know anyone else who will take him but doesnt want to ship him off to the RSPCA.

Ive never even heard of a cockerpoo before and always saw myself getting a lab but I went round to see my uncle and Alf (the cockerpoo) was great, he wouldnt leave my side. I saw this as the stars aligning and have offered to take him of his hands. He is a brilliant dog but doesnt get walked! I mean never. He is 2 and hates leads and is quite the porker too, and I think is on his own. I dont blame my auntie as she was quite ill and Alf was cleary was looked after in other ways as he has a great temperament.

I think the best thing about owning a dog is the walks so i will be taking him out twice a day at least. I am however worried about my job. I work 40 hours a week but do get fridays off. But 4 days of the week he will be on his own. I wont be living too far from my grandad so maybe he could pop round in the day but I cant guarantee that. I'm building a kennel (with all mods and cons) so he can have free run of the garden when i'm at work but then I'm worried about someone hopping the fence and stealing him.


Aside from that I need to get some weight off him! Obviously lots of walks/runs but what about food, any recommendations? I'm hoping the fact that he hates leads are just a case of him needing to get used to them.

Any other tips for a new cockerpoo owner would be great!

We pick him up on friday so my mum will be looking after him for a month then when I have moved out of the city we will have him. I'll be with him every weekend so hopefully the changing of homes wont be too stressfull for him.

Thanks

Oats


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Firstly, I'm sorry for your loss of your Auntie.
Secondly I'm so glad that you have been able to offer Alf a home, although I wonder if your uncle has realised how tough it will be to let him go.
I suspect Alf was a wonderful companion to your Aunt any gave her so much love and comfort. Poodles and their crosses are real people dogs and love to be with their people.
Alf will have a period of readjustment while he is with your mum and in a months time after being part of her pack of dogs, he will probably discover what fun walks are and he'll burn lots of energy paying with her dogs.
The fact he hasn't been out much might mean that he could find new situations frightening, so it would be good to spend time introducing him to new stuff.
My only concern is your plan to keep him outside. I think he'll be happier curled up in a comfy spot inside while you are out. Would you consider finding a dog walker who could come in and take him out on the days you work.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome glad you've joined us...I can only reiterate what Marzi has already said. I think the lead and walks will be well under way after a month at your mums ..... She maybe reluctant to let him go  If he's been used to being inside I think he'd find spending long periods outside stressful.
Day care or someone to pop in half way through the day would be ideal, he'll probably sleep a lot. Other than that I'm sure you'll soon be enjoying your new home and great walks with your new forever buddy..... I'm sure you'll be smitten with the breed x


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Firstly, I'm sorry for your loss of your Auntie.
> Secondly I'm so glad that you have been able to offer Alf a home, although I wonder if your uncle has realised how tough it will be to let him go.
> I suspect Alf was a wonderful companion to your Aunt any gave her so much love and comfort. Poodles and their crosses are real people dogs and love to be with their people.
> Alf will have a period of readjustment while he is with your mum and in a months time after being part of her pack of dogs, he will probably discover what fun walks are and he'll burn lots of energy paying with her dogs.
> ...



I'm looking into dog walkers now, I wouldnt really want him outside myself especially through winter. But i dont want him locked in a house all day when im at work monday to thurs. I'd put a dog flap in but with us renting I'm not sure the landlord would appreciate a hole in the door. The good news is he will have his own room in our new house for sleeping in and obviously he will have free reign evenings and weekends.

And i agree with you in regards to my mum! its going to be a fight getting him back I bet. Its her who has masterminded this whole operation of me getting him! She is just as excited as me i think.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, sorry for your family's loss and it's great you are giving Alf the second chance he needs.
Yes I agree with what the others have said, look into walkers but you may have to specify that he may need walking either alone or just with one other sensible dog, just while he learns about the world and even walking on a lead. Try getting into some training classes with him, this will help strengthen the bond between you and also help him accept new things.
With food I would recommend Barking Heads, they have a range caled 'fat dog slim' and could be just what he needs. There is no rubbish in BH.
Good luck.


----------



## Andyg (Sep 3, 2013)

Very sorry at your loss, my advice would be do not make any change to diet, the new exercise is likely to have a dramatic effect and too many changes arent good. If the weight doesnt drop naturally then consider cutting back after a couple of months.


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. Really appreciate it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How great that you can offer alf a home, he will be like one of your family in no time, I hope the move goes well, and please keep us updated on how it's all going.
Oh and we love pictures..... Please put a pic of alf on here.
You could do a before & after of his new health regime that seems to be on the cards for him!


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

Tinman said:


> How great that you can offer alf a home, he will be like one of your family in no time, I hope the move goes well, and please keep us updated on how it's all going.
> Oh and we love pictures..... Please put a pic of alf on here.
> You could do a before & after of his new health regime that seems to be on the cards for him!


Great idea on the before and after shots. I will do that. He's not had many trims i dont think so he's got so much hair its hard to see how fat he really is. I pick him up on friday and first job is to take him for a hair cut.

Might make a video montage of his training with rocky music in the background


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Captain Oats said:


> Great idea on the before and after shots. I will do that. He's not had many trims i dont think so he's got so much hair its hard to see how fat he really is. I pick him up on friday and first job is to take him for a hair cut.
> 
> Might make a video montage of his training with rocky music in the background


Well if you have him groomed, and cut you might find he isn't as big as you thought..... I speak from experience, I have just had my 11 month old Cockapoo cut very close, as he had matted like mad with his full adult fur coming through, and me trying (foolishly) to keep his fur long!! He looked HUGE! 
Well after his cut I didn't recognise him, I thought he was too skinny and I hadn't been feeding him enough!! Lol.
It must be very exciting to be having a dog again, you know what they say....
"A house just isn't a home without a dog"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought that lol he needs to take a look at Ralph  if you do find he needs to shed a few pounds then hopefully Suze will reply she re homed the lovely Bette and managed get her lovely and trim , she'll hopefully have some great advice xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HI there and welcome!
I am sorry about your loss.

Cockapoos are great dogs, I am sure you will love him, and great name for him too.

are you a fan of The OC? ( your screen name)


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Captain Oats,

My lady and I both work 40 hour weeks as well. I work about 15 minutes away from home, so Frankie is in his crate from 7:35am-12:15pm, and then again from 12:50pm-5:15pm. I come home at lunch to feed him and take him out to potty and to play some fetch with him and occasionally teach him new tricks. He has been doing this routine since he was about 12 weeks I think.

It was a combination of luck and good crate training in the beginning that has allowed us to do that. Frankie never goes in his crate when we are home, but every time we leave him in there, we give him a kong with some sweet potato and maybe some boiled chicken as well. (He LOVES both of them). He didn't even notice us leave in the beginning, and just sleeps after he realizes we are gone and he is in there for a while. There was one day in the first week of doing it where he barked and whined all morning. When I got home at lunch, he had diarrhea. Since then, he is sleeping the entire time. (We set up a webcam thing to see what he is doing). Like your situation, he has free roam of our entire apartment in the evenings and weekends.

It can be done! Congrats on your new doggy!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I thought that lol he needs to take a look at Ralph  if you do find he needs to shed a few pounds then hopefully Suze will reply she re homed the lovely Bette and managed get her lovely and trim , she'll hopefully have some great advice xx


Thanks, Karen! Bette was a little underweight when I got her, now she's a little over weight with her weekly ice cream trips. 

I'm sure Alf will settle in to his new routine quickly. Bette went from her original owners senior apartment to a foster home for several weeks and finally came to me. She seemed at ease within hours. Sounds like Alf has spent time alone in a house and will adjust well. 

I agree with everyone that walks and play, and a good diet will get the weight off quickly. Enjoy your new home and Alf.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I suspect little Alf is well used to being cosy and warm indoors, so I wouldnt worry about that. Our two have free run of the house and both are as good as gold. We are at home all day, so on the odd occasion when we are out all day we were bothered as to how they would cope. We were gone for in excess of 12 hours. There was no mess just two overjoyed dogs when we got back.


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> HI there and welcome!
> I am sorry about your loss.
> 
> Cockapoos are great dogs, I am sure you will love him, and great name for him too.
> ...


I was a fan of the OC, and I guess I still am! its my forum name on another forum that i joined back when the OC was big. so ive just kept it 


Thanks for all the advice, didnt think this forum would be so active! a lot of cockapoo owners out there.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Suze, please don't tell the Beautiful Bette what I said, I'd hate to give her a complex...... Now my memory fails me ...who am I thinking of then ?????....Mo will remember


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

Short story is, I bloody love him, and so does my girlfriend. After 3 days we have become best friends.

Long story follows:


The back story of my auntie which i'll try not to go into too much is that for the past year she had suffered mental health problems before she passed away. Alf is 2 and although the past year i guess he hasnt been looked after, i think before she got this problem he was a very loved dog.
I say this because never have i known a dog with such good temperment. Maybe its just the Cockapoo breed! He is very well behaved and responds to commands like wait, sit, lie down, stay, and even high five 

However i dont think the past year has been kind to him, he is very overweight, his hair was matted especially round his head and neck, and at first every time i bent down to stroke him he cowered as if he was going to be hit.

We picked him up thursday night in the end, we were told that he is mad. As soon as I went round to get him he didn't leave my side, as if he wanted to be taken! Like i say he was obviously loved, but had been neglected the past year. He went mad when we got the lead out to take him to the car, he was rolling over as I tried to grab his oversized collar under the mass of hair he had, and it was a bit of a struggle!

We walked out the door to the car, he hopped in the boot and sat there as good as gold. Every now and then popping his head over to see if we were still there.

We got him home and decided despite it being pretty dark and late, he wanted a walk! We took him to the local field and let him off his lead. He was running round so fast he kept falling over! Or maybe its because he could hardly see with all his hair.

There was no bedding in period, he was immediately attached to both me and my girlfriend. The next day I got up at 5.30am and to his surprise took him for a 4 hour walk, with a pet shop stop for 20 mins halfway. He attracts a lot of attention perhaps because he is so fat, or maybe its all the hair.

It was clear that he wasn't mad like i was told, he just never got walked and had a lot of energy. I had to do some work for the next 6 hours where he just lay on my feet asleep but then we took him round a local dog walking area with a lot of water and gave him the chance to meet other dogs. Again as good as gold. And a fellow cockapoo owner said "No offence, but he is the fattest cockapoo I've ever seen" haha. Hopefully not for long!

The next day took him to my mum and dads to meet his potential new pack for the next month. Again many many miles we walked, and we also bought him some toys and got him a proper haircut from a professional. Its bad when you pay 10 times more for your dogs hair cut than your own haha. It took her 4 hours though so worth it. He loved every moment of the day and got on really well with my parents 3 dogs. Although he did do a bit of barking with them! the first sound we had ever heard him make.

Problem was he has clearly become very attached to us, as has both me and my girlfriend to him. He follows me everywhere, and if i go somewhere he cant go, like upstairs at my parents house (off limits for dogs, new carpets) he sits at the bottom of the stairs and waits (making no noise at all, no whines, no barks).

Anyway we decided since he is so well behaved he will stay with us, even while we are at our apartment for the next month. Hopefully our landlord wont find out but we are moving out anyway! Sod him. On the way home we stopped at a woodland walk river which he loved. Stopped by my sailing club which he loved, and stopped by my new house to show him his new home that we get next month. 

Hardest part was leaving him this morning to go to work. I was up early to walk him and I managed to nip home and my lunch to give him another walk. He was just sat at the door when I got back, and it looked like he hadnt moved since i left this morning. I've left him a kong stuffed with some treats and a carrot which he seems to like. Hopefully he can hang on for the next 4 hours till I talk him round the reservoirs on the outskirts of town.


photos to follow.


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

before haircut


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

After haircut:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well if ever a dog has landed in clover your beautiful new addition has! What a lucky boy! Cockapoos like nothing better than to be by their peoples sides. They can be in the deepest sleep, so you think to yourself, ok Ill just go and pop the kettle on. You very quietly rise out of your chair, take a peak at them go to sneak off, and they are there right beside you, closer than your own shadow! And they make you fall in love with them too! So glad its working out so well for you all.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw what a lovely update 

He looks a gorgeous boy, especially after his pampering session 

So glad it's all working out so well... It sounds like you've both found a new best friend. 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely update and fabulous pics of Adorable Alf, love his white flop top  
Sounds as if he loves walks and I'm sure that if you keep up his new exercise regime he'll be half the size he was very soon.
Well done to you and your girlfriend.
Hopefully the next month will fly past and you'll soon be settled in your new home.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh thank you for taking the time to post such an in depth account ....very emotional, for you all...and me sob,blurred vision. What a lovely , lovely story 
Your Aunt would be so pleased that he has found such a lovely forever home again, it hasnt taken him long to remember how much fun it is being a dog.
He's obviously captured your hearts and obviously loves you both.....one very lucky dog and a very happy ending .....beginning


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh thank you for taking the time to post such an in depth account ....very emotional, for you all...and me sob,blurred vision. What a lovely , lovely story
> Your Aunt would be so pleased that he has found such a lovely forever home again, it hasnt taken him long to remember how much fun it is being a dog.
> He's obviously captured your hearts and obviously loves you both.....one very lucky dog and a very happy ending .....beginning


I have to say there are times when i have a lump in my throat with him. Especially when we give him a toy or take him for yet another walk. You can see it in his face that he cant believe its happening.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Your story is so touching and I'm sure your Aunt will be looking down on you and smiling at how happy Alf is with you. It sounds like he has a new lease of life with you guys. Oh and his colouring is beautiful. Don't worry that he's so attached, that definitely is a cockapoo thing! I've never heard of one not being like that. I'm sure once he realises you always come back after going out he'll start to relax and go to sleep away from the door! I'm not sure where you're based, but be sure to check out the meets bit of the forum, as there are many cockapoo meet ups where Alf could come and have a mad dash about with loads of other cockapoos! So glad you're now a happy cockapoo family!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh we all want to meet Alf xxx


----------



## Captain Oats (Sep 24, 2013)

We are based in Manchester 

Here he is when I tried to leave him in my mums care, he jumped in my car and refused to get out. How could i leave him behind for a month!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

"Aww...Dad PLEASE don't leave me..... :hurt:

We're only just getting to know each other....."

He has you wrapped round that cute paw of his already...join the club!!!   

xxx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my god he's so in love with u! He's the cutest little guy! I really think its fate that you wanted a dog and he didn't go to a rescue centre. I bet your mum's jealous she didn't take him!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. What a wonderful story. I am so glad you found each other  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh captain oats and alf, a true pairing, sorry a true trio - don't want to leave the mrs out!
I'm so happy you have all bonded instantly, that's fantastic. And it looks life alf is going to have a lot if fun walking & sailing with you guys.
He will soon be walked into a new healthy looking alf by the sound of it! 
I bet he already looks half the size after his full groom doesn't he?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Such a beautiful story (Tears in my eyes) and I'm so glad that it has a happy ending  
Alf sounds and looks totally gorgeous and it sounds like he totally adores you already!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to let us know all about Alf. What a lovely story. It certainly seems to be fate that he has you as his new owner. On another note, I have found this forum to be a wealth of information, and as our dogs mature we have different questions to ask. I am sure that someone will have the answer to your queries should they arise. Enjoy your days with Alf - he sure is one lucky cockapoo!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel all warm and fuzzy inside from reading your story and have a big old lump in my throat!

Alf looks like a gorgeous boy (even if he is a little chunky!!) a good diet and lots of walks will sort him right out. Maybe you could keep a weekly or fortnightly record of his weight to see how much he's shedding?

I'm so happy for your new little cockapoo family  keep the updates coming!

X


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Love his name and what gorgeous eyes, not suprised you thought sod the landlord, hes coming home - he's a gem. Sometimes things are just meant to be, your aunt would be please he has found a loving home x if you love walking you'll get the weight off really quickly, they will take as much as you want to give them and then still go out for more, like the others have said they are very family oriantated, ours are both like shadows!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss. What a wonderful family to open your hearts so easily, though it sounds like Alf is pretty easy to love. Even if his journey to you had a bit of a detour it sounds like he found is place. Your story sounds so full of happiness and excitement. And he looks so happy and joyful in those pictures. I can't wait to hear more about your wonderful family, pup and all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm all misty eyed too. He is a lucky dog and your life is about to change a million times for the better!


----------

